

Blog: Visual Studio add-ins, extensions and tools - AndreyKarpov
http://visualstudioaddins.svprogramming.net/

======
thebrokencube
Another good tool (especially if you're a Vim fan) is ViEmu:
<http://www.viemu.com/> . I remember using it a few years ago and it brought
over a lot of the functionality that vim users have grown to appreciate. I had
a really good experience with the developer as well; he cares and has created
a very good addon that I don't think I could live without if I was forced to
use Visual Studio.

EDIT: So the story, just in case anyone is interested, is this. I was doing an
internship at a small healthcare company in the IT department and was writing
a web app in asp.net mvc. I downloaded the ViEmu trial and had been running it
for about a month and was loving it. But then my trial was about to expire and
I only had like 3 weeks left at the company. I made a random one-off comment
about how I wished I had just an extra week or two on my trial as this was
pretty much the only time I would be using VS. The developer emailed me with
an extended trial key and was extremely helpful throughout the entire process.

------
plasma
Great reviews.

You may want to check out ReSharper which is just fantastic,
<http://www.jetbrains.com/resharper/>

~~~
alexro
Everybody using VS should already know about Resharper. But just in case
someone doesn't - this is a must to have if you work for enterprise, request
it from your employer now!

~~~
WayneDB
Sorry, but I disagree that this is a must-have.

Resharper slows VS down immensely and adds way too much cruft in my opinion.

~~~
alexro
I'm not noticing it on a VERY large project, but my installed RAM is 12GB. The
trade-off between RAM and productivity is in the Reshaper's favour IMO.

~~~
ralphael
Agreed - the benefits of ReSharper far outweigh the negatives IMHO, it does
love RAM though.

If its slowing your machine down, there's a few things you can do like turn
off code analysis which will help, you can optionally run this later.

As for the additional things it "adds", there's pretty much an option to
enable/disable/customise everything.

